# Is this mold, and how to get rid of it?



## megweg79 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have included (hopefully if it works) a couple of pictures of some white pillowy looking stuff that looks like mold. So much for cleaning out the tank. I"ve never had anything like this and after 3 years decided maybe it was time to take out the old substrate and put in all new. I started noticing this stuff on my moss and actually I now can see it throughout the substrate including below the surface layer. Any suggestions for removing it (besides picking out each little clump or starting from stratch again) would be great!

















Megan[/img]


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I have that in one of my vivs - just as you mentioned throughout the soil. From afar it kind of looks like perlite in potting soil - but it just popped up in one of my vivs. I wouldn't worry too much about it. It serves as a great food source for the springtails - which are making quite the rebound in this tank because of it.


----------



## megweg79 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ya, I've had it for a long time now and the frogs don't seem to mind. It just doesn't look very nice. Good to know about the springtails though.


----------

